# You're sweet enough



## OzziBoy

*Situation*: When a girl is eating a chocolate/sweet, you say "You don't need that, you're sweet enough."

In English is has the nice play on words between sweet being nice/cute and sweet being sugar type sweet.

Is there a translation in Romanian that has the same effect or perhaps an alternative phrase with this type of play?

Mulţumesc.
Ozzi


----------



## szivike

Salut,

"N-ai nevoie de asta, ești suficient de dulce" - this sounds the most natural to me. 
It didn't lose the "sweet person/cute" and "sugar-sweet" word play, it's a natural sounding translation of your sentence.

Good luck


----------



## OzziBoy

Mulţumesc. 

So 'dulce' has the same various sweet/nice/sugar type meanings as in English? Similar to 'dolce' in Italian.

Does the 'N-' just convert it to a negative?

Also does "N-ai nevoie de chocolata, ești suficient de dulce" work correctly?

Mulţumesc,
Ozzi


----------



## szivike

Yes, "dulce" is the same. 

Correct about "N-", it is in fact "Nu" but you would see it more in the "n-" form in this context. Sounds more casual. Something like "You are" vs. "You're" in English.



> Also does "N-ai nevoie de chocolata, ești suficient de dulce" work correctly?


"N-ai nevoie de ciocolată, ești suficient de dulce". Otherwise it's correct, yes.


----------



## OzziBoy

Wonderful. Thank you very much szivike. I'll let you know if it works!


----------

